

Request HN: Hack on email, without headaches - nicholasreed
https://getemailbox.com/intro

======
Gobitron
Interesting, but how is this different than Context.io?

~~~
nicholasreed
developer here: there are definitely some similarities to Context.io, but I
think the key differences are in the pricing (free), push events, write and
storage API, and permissions granted. We're handling all the authentication
and security, and apps just request certain parts of the email as necessary.

